# how things work in the real world



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw this today on a field naturalist website....

An interesting process.... take picture with dslr.... take cell phone picture of dslr lcd..... post on the web asking for id....

I keep wondering why DSLR's don't have a wifi app so that the user can transfer a picture over, do a quick edit, and then use it....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 24, 2015)

For the purposes of identifying this critter, perhaps this was the easiest and quickest way for the person?

The image should be good enough


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> For the purposes of identifying this critter, perhaps this was the easiest and quickest way for the person?
> 
> The image should be good enough



I thought it was a wonderful solution to the problem


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 24, 2015)

BTY, it looks like a Slaty Skimmer


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2015)

I pop a eye-fi pro card in the SD slot of my 5D MK III, and save raws to the CF card and jpegs to the SD card. They automatically upload to wherever I specify. 

However, with my G1X II, I have a choice, PC, tablet / phone, facebook, twitter, etc. Its just klunky to setup initially.

I think that Canon could put wifi in a 5 series just fine, if a eye-fi card works well, I don't buy their metal body excuse, they could just put a eye-fi card inside, if they don't know how to make their Wi-Fi work


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that Canon could put wifi in a 5 series just fine, if a eye-fi card works well, I don't buy their metal body excuse, they could just put a eye-fi card inside, if they don't know how to make their Wi-Fi work



They know how to make it work with the WFT-E7A, for a mere $700.  :


----------



## mrzero (Jun 24, 2015)

I do that with the 6D all the time. Take pics of kid at soccer, connect via wi-fi to my iphone, disconnect wi-fi, upload pics to facebook. Do the same with my wife's SX280HS as well. No eye-fi needed.


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 25, 2015)

^ I do that from time to time too. It becomes easier once you get used to the process. But yeah, I would also want a streamlined way for the whole process.

I'm surprised why Canon hasn't polished their EOS Remote app yet as it has good potential.


----------

